# Identifying yourself as an EMT in Spanish



## Lifeguard (Oct 19, 2013)

This is a question to the native Spanish speakers. 

Will a spanish speaking pt understand what I mean by EMT? If not how does one identify themselves, especially out of uniform when it's not obvious? 

Additionally, if anyone has lived in mexico, what is their equivalent that I could possibly compare myself to (I'm in San Diego)?


----------



## broken stretcher (Oct 19, 2013)

Paramedico


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 19, 2013)

broken stretcher said:


> Paramedico




More correctly, "Estoy paramedico" (or is it "soy".... I know ser is supposed to be permanent where estar is temporary, but it's a career/job). 

A good intro would be, "Buenas dias, me llamo [name]. Estoy paramedico. Habla Espanol solamente? Pardon, pero, no hablo Espanol."

Translated, "Good day, my name is [name]. I'm a paramedic. Do  you speak Spanish only?" Sorry, I do not speak Spanish." 

Literally translated: "Good day, I call myself [name]. I'm a paramedic. Do you speak Spanish only. Pardon (think of "pardon me for bumping into you" vs "Sorry for your loss" ["Lo siento"]), but I don't speak Spanish."


----------



## 9D4 (Oct 19, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> More correctly, "Estoy paramedico" (or is it "soy".... I know ser is supposed to be permanent where estar is temporary, but it's a career/job).
> 
> A good intro would be, "Buenas dias, me llamo [name]. Estoy paramedico. Habla Espanol solamente? Pardon, pero, no hablo Espanol."
> 
> ...


I'll try to remember what I can from a few years back, haha. My Spanish teacher grew up in Spain, so there may be some things that are differences between Mexico (what we would most likely encounter), vs Spain.
It would be correct to say Estoy. I was taught anything that won't change in the immediate future (such as a job) is referred to as permanent.
Lo siento, just means I'm sorry. Nothing to do with loss. Lo siento por se purdido would be I'm sorry for your loss.

I can't quite remember if the last line should be pero or sino.


----------



## samiam (Oct 19, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> More correctly, "Estoy paramedico" (or is it "soy".... I know ser is supposed to be permanent where estar is temporary, but it's a career/job).
> 
> A good intro would be, "Buenas dias, me llamo [name]. Estoy paramedico. Habla Espanol solamente? Pardon, pero, no hablo Espanol."
> 
> ...


 
 I would go with. Hola me llamo mike. (Hello my name is mike) Soy un paramédico. (I am a paramedic) ¿Solamente habla español? (Do you only speak spanish) Or ¿habla ingles? (Do you speak english) Soy sounds much more natural to me. Ser is the appropriate verb for a occupation not estar. Lo siento pero no hablo español. (I am sorry but i dont speak spanish)
Source: Three months in costa rica studying medical spanish.


----------



## Hunter (Oct 19, 2013)

samiam said:


> I would go with. Hola me llamo mike. (Hello my name is mike) Soy un paramédico. (I am a paramedic) ¿Solamente habla español? (Do you only speak spanish) Or ¿habla ingles? (Do you speak english) Soy sounds much more natural to me. Ser is the appropriate verb for a occupation not estar. Lo siento pero no hablo español. (I am sorry but i dont speak spanish)
> Source: Three months in costa rica studying medical spanish.



This is much better, I'm a native Spanish speaker, my first language. But everything you said it's spot on. I would go with ¿Hablas ingles? Instead of "Do you only speak Spanish?" It's a more natural way of conversing l, at least to me. A few other common questions.

"¿Que está pasando hoy?"
What's happening today?

"¿Te duele algo?"
Does something hurt?

"¿Adonde te duele?"
Where does it hurt?

"¿Tomás alguna medicina?"
Do you take any medication?

"¿Tienes alergia a alguna medicina?"
Are you allergic to any medication?


----------



## SandpitMedic (Oct 20, 2013)

Estoy means I am here( in the first person in regards to location)

Soy means I am ( I am ..... In regards to being something or someone)

Soy paramedico. Estoy aqui para ayudar...

I am a paramedic. I am here to help.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Oct 20, 2013)

If you don't speak Spanish... And you introduce yourself in Spanish. Your PT may be confused. Because the only Spanish you know is how to introduce yourself. Might I suggest taking a medical Spanish class through a local agency or somewhere that offers it. 
That is, if you're committed to adequately serving those who only speak Spanish.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 20, 2013)

SandpitMedic said:


> If you don't speak Spanish... And you introduce yourself in Spanish. Your PT may be confused. Because the only Spanish you know is how to introduce yourself. Might I suggest taking a medical Spanish class through a local agency or somewhere that offers it.
> That is, if you're committed to adequately serving those who only speak Spanish.




When I get an affirmative, I quickly follow with "Hablo Espanol muy poquito." I might throw in a "Soy pan blanco" if it feels like the person would laugh at it.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Oct 20, 2013)

Lol

You're white bread huh?


----------



## Household6 (Oct 20, 2013)

Little laminated card in the wallet.. 

We have a big Hmong population up here, someone made us little cards with an anatomic dude on one side and words like "Chest pain", "allergic", "Can't breathe" in both languages on the other side.

I can't speak Hmong.


----------



## Lifeguard (Oct 20, 2013)

@Hunter
@samiam

Would it be useless to attempt to try to distinguish myself from a paramedic? 

I've got a lot of Spanish under my belt (minor at UCSD), but for me medicine has always been a grey area in terms of using phrases that both gather info and comfort at the same time...like most can do in their native language. Just conjugating "sentirse" can be a pain in the *** when you're on the spot.

@samiam

How did you go about studying in Costa Rica? Was it study abroad or a private program? I've been looking into different options

Thanks everyone!


----------



## unleashedfury (Oct 20, 2013)

Yes in other countries Paramedic is the cover all term for people who work on ambulances. Reguardless of certification IIRC some of our friends from Canada and around the world there is no EMT. Its just paramedic and advanced paramedic 

I know some community colleges are offering Spanish for medical workers classes I was going to take one. 

But I have a Bilingual neighbor whos been teaching me Spanish overall. He told me to start reading kids books and stuff and indulge yourself like you were a child learning to speak.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 21, 2013)

SandpitMedic said:


> If you don't speak Spanish... And you introduce yourself in Spanish.



I always introduce myself in English, but when the "Um, I don't know how to say this, but I don't understand the words that are coming out of your mouth" look comes up, I switch to my limited Spanish.


----------



## Bart (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm illiterate in Spanish, but I say (and pardon my atrocious spelling, again, I'm kind of illiterate in Spanish), "Dispenseh me (may), por favor, los siento mucho, no comprendhe espagnol."  Basically I'm saying, "Forgive me, please, very much, I don't understand what you're saying."  Find someone who speaks Spanish and practice that with them until you can say it the way it's supposed to be said.


----------



## dC0m (Oct 21, 2013)

If you're from San Diego and have the county protocols handbook (forgot who publishes it, but you can buy it from San Diego Miramar College bookstore), there's a page in the back where it teaches you elementary Spanish for locating pain, introducing yourself, etc. I believe it even includes the pronunciation.

I remembered in my EMT class, I was quizzed on a few simple terms.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Oct 21, 2013)

dC0m said:


> If you're from San Diego and have the county protocols handbook (forgot who publishes it, but you can buy it from San Diego Miramar College bookstore), there's a page in the back where it teaches you elementary Spanish for locating pain, introducing yourself, etc. I believe it even includes the pronunciation.
> 
> I remembered in my EMT class, I was quizzed on a few simple terms.



You can also get the county protocol book from County EMS in Mission Gorge. I've used the translations before, not to my success.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 21, 2013)

There's a LOT of free Spanish lessons available out there on the interwebs.


----------



## Hunter (Oct 22, 2013)

Lifeguard said:


> @Hunter
> @samiam
> 
> Would it be useless to attempt to try to distinguish myself from a paramedic?
> ...



Why would it be useless? Some uniforms look like cops or security. If you work somewhere that immigration is an issue distinguishing yourself as medical would only seem to help.


----------



## Lifeguard (Oct 22, 2013)

I was wondering if it would be useless to try to ID myself as an EMT versus a paramedic.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Oct 22, 2013)

Common sense would dictate, like most of the English speaking patients we encounter, they don't know the difference anyways. I think you'd just confuse them.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm speaking EMT vs paramedic. I also think showing up in an ambulance would distinguish you from immigration.... Even in San Diego.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Oct 22, 2013)

They... The Mexicans... Know what the border patrol drive and wear if it is a problem for them. I'm pretty certain. 
Not to mention, if they are seeing you they likely need help, and regardless of whether you identify yourself as medics you represent authority. Which may make them edgy already.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 22, 2013)

SandpitMedic said:


> I'm speaking EMT vs paramedic. I also think showing up in an ambulance would distinguish you from immigration.... Even in San Diego.




So... "Soy La Migra" wouldn't go down too well?


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 22, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> So... "Soy La Migra" wouldn't go down too well?



Give it a shot and tell us how it turns out


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 22, 2013)

STXmedic said:


> Give it a shot and tell us how it turns out



Yea... I'm going to go ahead and recreate that Amazing Racist (link below, strong language, hence disabling the hotlink) skit. Should I do that in Bakersfield or Colton?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=evZu9c1nJIw


----------



## Anu (Oct 22, 2013)

*EMT in Spanish*

:glare:Hello!

If you were to respond to your patient as 'EMT', no, they would most likely not understand you.  You would have to respond by saying either 'Paramedico' for Paramedic, or 'Tecnologo de Urgencias (Medicas)' for EMT.  I'm sure there is an abbreviated form that you could use but you would have to find out what it is.


----------



## firetender (Oct 22, 2013)

*Speedy Spanish for Fire and EMS personnel*

Here's the best resource I know of; real easy to use and effective as well. In fact, it was written by one of my peers back in the '80s.

https://shop.life-assist.com/CatalogItemDetail.aspx?IGRN=745

It goes WAY beyond just identifying yourself!


----------

